# New to squatting...HELP!



## Moon_Squatter (May 14, 2009)

Fellow squatters, my band of merry men and I have been living illegally on the Moon for a fortnight. Do not ask us how we got here (disregard the top secret photo of Lunar Lander 11.1) My question for you is this, Have any of you run out of oxygen? And whats high altitude preperation for roast pork ramen noodles? Also, we have been syphoning the condensation off of our oxygen bottles, however, does anyone know how to get the water inside of my airtight mask....We're quite thirsty. In conclusion, we should have started out squatting someplace more terrestrial, the Sea of Tranquility can be quite cold this time of year........ Yours, Moon Squatters Alpha, Beta, Delta and Gamma.

P.S. Attached is the first photo opportunity we have had since departing the Lunar Lander which can be seen in the upper right hand corner of the photo. This is Squatter Alpha in all his turtlenecked glory.

P.P.S. Apparently the WiFi connection on the moon during solar flares is not conducive to photo uploads...


----------



## drunken marauder (May 14, 2009)

I have only run out of oxygen on rare occassions and there was normally cold pbr close by to save me from to much damage....


----------

